# smoked burger toppings question...



## bgaviator (May 28, 2013)

Do you think it would be good to try and smoke onions and mushrooms to use with burgers?  If so, what would be the best way to do this for both items?  Thanks.


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2013)

I've smoked onions  and they don't seem to take on much smoke but i  put my mushroom sauce in the smoke for an hour or so in a black iron pan and it takes on great smoke flavor.


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

Smoked cheese.....no questions asked...hands down!  Smoked Sharp Cheddar gets my vote!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 28, 2013)

All of your normal veggies are good on smoked burgers. Smoked Hatch Chiles, jalapenos, Anahiem, bell or any other peppers are great. Smoked onions are great. Coleslaw is a good topping. Spicy pickles, oh the list goes on and on and on!













8657059717_04d3892778_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 17, 2013


















8657058423_8c29935a24_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 17, 2013


















8553863122_9437ef7755_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013


















8552759051_ec2771c0bf_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013


----------

